# Hilfe bei Bootssuche



## Hennesee81 (3. Januar 2018)

Tag zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Ruderboot zum Angeln auf dem See. Boot sollte möglichst leicht sein da ich es slippen will. Material zweitrangig solange haltbar. Platz für 1-2 Personen reicht. Ein abschließbarer Staukasten wäre super. 
Bin bis jetzt beim Linder Fishing 410 gelandet. Sollte mit 75 Kilo alleine slippbar sein. 

Besten Dank vorab für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Hallo Hennesee81,
was konkret meinst du mit "alleine slippen"? 

Wenn du das Boot auf dem Trailer hast, und an eine Slipanlage fährst, ist das Gewicht ja jetzt nicht sooo entscheidend, oder?


----------



## Gast (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*



Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> bin auf der Suche nach einem Ruderboot zum Angeln auf dem See. Boot sollte möglichst leicht sein da ich es slippen will.


Willst oder musst du das Boot tragen oder warum soll es leicht sein ? 
Solltest du einen Slipwagen oder Trailer benutzen machen sich ein paar Kilo mehr nicht bemerkbar.
Die Boot in Düsseldoof ist ein guter Anlaufpunkt um sich verschiedene Boote anzuschauen.


----------



## Hennesee81 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Besten Dank erstmal für das Feedback. Ich will es mit nem Handslippwagen slippen. Tragen nicht. Aktuell slippe ich meins immer mit dem Auto. Das ist eher nervig bei uns.


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Okay. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich für ein Schlauchboot entschieden. 
Da ist man dann relativ unabhängig von Slipanlagen etc. 

Ein kleines Aluboot ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, die du ja schon für dich entdeckt hast. 

Vielleicht wäre auch ein BIC interessant für dich? Sieht so aus:
https://www.amazon.de/BIC-B0203-Bic-Boat-Sportyak/dp/B01D4MHY40 

Wie groß ist der See? Welche Angelmethoden möchtest du betreiben? Was ist dir wichtig (Frontmotor?) usw.


----------



## Hennesee81 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Schleppen, werfen und Vertikal. Am See geht nur rudern. Motor ist nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Ich glaube dann bist du mit deinem Aluboot schon gar nicht sooo schlecht dran. 
Ein Problem beim Schlauchboot ist, dass es sehr schnell driftet. Das ist beim Vertikalangeln mitunter etwas doof. 

Eine Alternative wäre noch eine 4,20m Anka. Die dürfte so um die 100kg wiegen und ist aus GFK. Lässt sich eigentlich ganz angenehm rudern.


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Ich kann nur den Anka empfehlen. Ich bekomme meinen Anka3 locker allein rein und auch aus dem Wasser wieder raus. Der reißt aber die 75 Kilogrammmarke. Und neu(die werden mittlerweile in Polen wieder gebaut) gibt es die wohl schon ab 900 Euro aufwärts.


----------



## Hennesee81 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Kann man bei dem Anka auch noch nen Sitz auf die Mittelkonsole drauf Schrauben?


----------



## kv2408 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Hatte einen Fischhunter 430 und das ging sehr gut zum slippen.
Hat 70kg, ist aber ein GFK-Boot. Hat mir aber sehr gute Dienste geleistet#6


----------



## Hennesee81 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Das Fishhunter schaut auch gut aus! Ob GFK oder Alu ist mir da eh egal. Da sollte sogar das 340 locker reichen.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Das Fishhunter ist aber nicht aus GFK, sondern aus Diolen.
(Steht bei den technischen Daten ganz unten, damit es wohl nicht jeder gleich merkt!)
Es sind recht instabile Boote und wenn irgendwo ein Schaden ist, nicht zu reparieren.
Da kannst du ein Loch höchstens mit Panzertape zukleben!
In meinen Augen sind diese Boote vollkommen überteuerter Schrott!

http://waterworld24.com/WET-Elements-Ruderboot-Fishhunter-430-Exclusive

Im Vergleich ist da ein Lindner Aluboot eine ganz andere Klasse!

Jürgen


----------



## raubangler (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das Fishhunter ist aber nicht aus GFK, sondern aus Diolen.
> (Steht bei den technischen Daten ganz unten, damit es wohl nicht jeder gleich merkt!)
> ....



Das sind doch nur die Gewebematten im Harz.
Und ist Diolen da nicht hochwertiger?


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*



raubangler schrieb:


> Das sind doch nur die Gewebematten im Harz.
> Und ist Diolen da nicht hochwertiger?



Soweit ich weiß, ist das Gewebematerial Diolen und der verbindende Kunststoff ein Thermoplast.
Auch wenn es nicht so sein sollte, ein Kollege ausm Verein hat ein solches Boot und ist alles andere als begeistert.
Die Ruderanlage ist primitiv ausgeführt und das Schlimmste, dass Boot verwindet sich regelrecht beim Fahren und in der Welle!
Und schau dir mal die Dachlatten-Sitzbank an, da hat es nicht mal für ein durchgehendes Brett gereicht!

Jürgen


----------



## trawar (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Ich habe mir mitte letzten Jahres ein gebrauchtes China Schlauchboot geholt, anfangs war ich auch skeptisch aber mittlerweile kann ich das zu 100% weiter emfehlen. Ich bin damit immer in Holland unterwegs.
Da passen 2 Leute + tackle ohne ende rein.
Mit aufblasbarem Kiel und das wichtigste "Aluboden" und 2 Sitzbänken, im stehen Angeln bei leichten Wellengang ist gar kein problem. Liegt richtig gut im Wasser.
Kostet neu um die 400€ oder so und kann es nur weiter emfehlen.

Schau mal hier
https://angelboot-kaufen.net/produkt/jago-slbt01ab/


----------



## Inni (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Hi,
das Linder lässt sich super rudern. Ich mache damit 5km/h. Zudem qualitativ absolute klasse und weil Alu auch kaum kaputt zu kriegen. 
Meins steht übrigens zum Verkauf. Ausgebaut mit verschließbaren Staufächern, Springfield Base für Bootsstuhl auf dem Boden, Persenning, Plattform (Kann man darauf stehen und auch schlafen), die Türen der Plattform kann man abnehmen wenn mehrere Leute mitfahren möchten, Ausbau lässt sich rückstandsfrei zurück bauen. Es wurden nur original Schraubenlöcher genutzt. Boot liegt trocken auf Hafentrailer. Bei Interesse melden.


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*



trawar schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mitte letzten Jahres ein gebrauchtes China Schlauchboot geholt, anfangs war ich auch skeptisch aber mittlerweile kann ich das zu 100% weiter emfehlen. Ich bin damit immer in Holland unterwegs.
> Da passen 2 Leute + tackle ohne ende rein.
> Mit aufblasbarem Kiel und das wichtigste "Aluboden" und 2 Sitzbänken, im stehen Angeln bei leichten Wellengang ist gar kein problem. Liegt richtig gut im Wasser.
> Kostet neu um die 400€ oder so und kann es nur weiter emfehlen.
> ...



Ein solches Schlauchboot , genauer gesagt das Z-Ray III 400 (sind alles die gleichen, gibts mit verschiedenen Namen, eigentlicher Hersteller ist wohl Jilong) hatte ich vor meinem aktuellen Schlauchi. 

Boardie Bräuni hatte auch lange Zeit ein solches und Boardie chef schleppt so ein Ding sogar regelmäßig im Flieger mit nach Südost-Asien. Boardie seele hat eins zum auslegen der Wallermontagen. 

Ist halt mit die günstigste Form AUFS Wasser zu kommen.  

Zu Beginn des kleinen Filmchens sieht man mein altes Schlauchi im Einsatz 

[youtube1]cI8DH7uf1pE[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cI8DH7uf1pE

Aber gut. Hat Alles vor und Nachteile. Vorteil vom Schlauchboot ist, dass ich es in den Kofferraum packen kann. Nachteil ist eine gewisse Anfälligkeit im Vergleich zu Alu oder GFK und halt auch die Windanfälligkeit. Wenn ich die Möglichkeit eines Liegeplatzes o.ä. hätte würde ich mir entweder eine Anka oder ein kleines Aluboot holen.


----------



## zander67 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Ich kann nur das Ruderboot Anka empfehlen.
 Mein Kumpel hat einen kleinen Hafentrailer, damit slippt er den Kahn ganz alleine.
 Fürs Angeln optimale Größe und hier im Osten zig tausendmal im Einsatz.
 Wirst kaum einen See mit Boote finden, wo so ein Kahn nicht rumliegt und preislich auch in Ordnung.
 Neu werden die auch noch hergestellt.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...boot-angelboot-neu-bj-2017/122848225-211-7721

 VG


----------



## allegoric (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Ich würde mirn günstiges Aluboot holen. Gibt für mich da paar entscheidende Vorteile: 1. keine Wartung (Anode!!!) 2. sehr leicht 3. mehr Platz als Schlauchi. 
Ein Hersteller, der auch kleine, aber stabile Alu-Boote baut ist *Kimple*. Da muss man auch nicht so viel hinlegen wie für ein Linder (zumindest bei den kleinen Dosen, die man noch mit der Hand ziehen kann) und bekommt eine vergleichbare Leistung. Optisch macht das dann natürlich einen gewissen Unterschied (Nähte nicht verschliffen). Wenn man sichs aber ein wenig ausbaut, bekommt man ein wirklich brauchbares Boot.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Linder hat neben der echt guten Materialqualität und Verarbeitung auch noch einen anderen Vorteil. Wenn man es wieder los werden möchte hat man wirklich wenig Wertverlust. Selbst mit ein paar Jahren auf den Buckel werden da noch stolze Preis aufgerufen und auch bezahlt.


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Hallo zusammen,

das mit dem Wiederverkaufswert der Linder Boote kann ich nur bestätigen.

Mein erstes war ein 11 oder 12 Jahr altes Sportsman 355, welches ich nach etwas mehr als einem Jahr mit nur geringem Verlust weiterverkauft habe. Im letzen Frühjahr habe ich mir dann ein neues Sportsman 400 gekauft, welches, obwohl es nur knapp einen halben Meter länger ist, viel mehr Raum bietet. Hinzukommt, dass es auch deutlich breiter ist, so dass es viel besser im Wasser liegt.

Ich kann Linder Aluboote nur empfehlen, zumal Aluminium total unempfindlich ist. Und so schrecklich teuer sind sie auch nicht. Das Sportsman 400 hat mich beim Händler knapp über 3800,- € gekostet...


----------



## allegoric (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*



Wulfsbarsch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das mit dem Wiederverkaufswert der Linder Boote kann ich nur bestätigen.
> 
> ...




Der einzig fortwährende Nachteil beim Linder Sportsman ist die nichtvorhandene Kategorie C. Das hatte mich damals vom Kauf abgehalten. Musste mich dann weiterumschauen. Die Bordwand ist einfach zu klein dafür.


----------



## Hennesee81 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Was heißt Kategorie C?


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*



Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Was heißt Kategorie C?



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CE-Seetauglichkeitseinstufung


----------



## Hennesee81 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Besten Dank!


----------



## allegoric (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*



Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Was heißt Kategorie C?



Selbst wenn das Boot tauglich sein sollte, kann einem die Versicherung bei Kat D einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen und mögliche Schäden, Unfalle usw. nicht regulieren. Wäre für mich der Supergau für einen Ausflug an den Bodden oder die Küste. Wer natürlich nur am See angelt, den wird das nicht jucken.


----------



## Harald Fenk (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Hallo
Ich hab ein Marine 12M Aluboot und bin super zufrieden.
Kann man auf den Baggersee mit E Motor super fahren und rudern geht auch ganz einfach.
Da es nur 52kg hat geht es auch ganz leicht zu slippen und man kann es auch auf dem Autodach transportieren


----------



## Harald Fenk (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Hier ein Umbau für den Schweriner See


----------



## Hennesee81 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

So, hab mir das LINDER Fishing 410 geholt.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Na dann: Allzeit gute Fahrt mit deinem neuen Aluboot #6


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch, zur richtigen Entscheidung!

Jürgen


----------



## Hennesee81 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Besten Dank!


----------



## Inni (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Von mir natürlich auch #6


----------



## allegoric (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel


----------



## Hennesee81 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Besten Dank!


Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich an der Reling einfach was anschrauben kann bei dem Linder? Oder besser nicht da rein bohren?


----------



## Inni (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Guck mal bei Linder auf die Homepage beim Zubehör. Da sind ein Paar Sachen an der Reling montiert. Da sieht man, wo die was rein geschraubt haben
 |wavey:


----------



## allegoric (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*

Solltest du was anbringen wollen, dann schau mal bei Railblaza,geniales System.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (11. Februar 2020)

Harald Fenk schrieb:


> *AW: Hilfe bei Bootssuche*
> 
> Hallo
> Ich hab ein Marine 12M Aluboot und bin super zufrieden.
> ...


Moin! Noch aktiv hier? Ich bin auch auf das 12M gestoßen und am Überlegen. Würde gerne noch mal was über die Stabilität des Bootes erfahren.


----------

